#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google Map Introduces The New 3D Globe Mode!

## Helena

Until now Google maps has used Mercator projection,which projects the planet onto a flat surface.
Now Google maps have come up with a new update where the earth will be displayed as a globe when we zoom out! This change was made to maintain the relative sizes of the areas and to allow the map to display the earth more accurately.


*The earth is still flat in its mobile app and the change i**s only available on the desktops for now.
*

----------

